# Gas Prices



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Since we have such a large international membership...I was wodering what people are paying per gallon in thier area. It has dropped some since the peak of summer. I filled up yesterday at $2.99 per gallon for regular unleaded.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

$ 3.63

Don't get me started. :cursin:


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

$3.08 in north Alabama


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I changes a lot here. Last week it was $2.98...it went to $3.09, and now it is $2.96...all at the same station.

Todd


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

$3.52 here......double what it was in 2008


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

$3.09


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

3.02


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I drove pretty much across the entire state of north carolina last friday and found between

$3.19 - $3.44 for regular.

I think it's come down a few more cents since then. I am not generally one to dwell on the price of gas. I need it, they have it, but at a $0.25 difference per gallon that stuff really starts to p1ss you off!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I feel real bad for the gas companies. What ever will they do, selling gas at sub-record prices? With all the crap going on in the other side of the world who would have guessed the prices would drop?


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Relatively our (America) gas is fairly cheap compared to most European countries. Germany, Sweden, and the U.K. have twice as expensive gas.

On the other hand, Venezuela's average is like 12 cents

BTW, its 3.59 here.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

In New Zealand the lower octane stuff equates to US$6.55 per US Gallon.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a question for Ash, have mass highway systems and big box stores turned your once thriving small communities into ghost towns? When I a kid we had almost anything a person would ever need in our town so we only went to the bigger towns around the holidays. Gas was cheap, so it wasn't an issue. Now most of the people travel 50 miles or more just to work. When I was younger my Dad would give me 50 cents to go to the station and get 25 cents in gas for the mower. That left me enough for a pop and a bag of chips. By the way!!!!!!!! The bag of chips was full of chips, not air. I got gas at $2.89 per gal. YIPEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that almost leaves me enough for a bottle of the golden nectar(beer).


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi folks just out of interest I did a quick check.

I have a diesel SUV style motor, for an imperial gallon it costs $8.78 (Us gallon just over $8) , that's about $2.19 per litre which is how it's pumped.

Thankfully the UK is a lot smaller than the US


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Tag said:


> I have a question for Ash, have mass highway systems and big box stores turned your once thriving small communities into ghost towns? When I a kid we had almost anything a person would ever need in our town so we only went to the bigger towns around the holidays. Gas was cheap, so it wasn't an issue. Now most of the people travel 50 miles or more just to work. When I was younger my Dad would give me 50 cents to go to the station and get 25 cents in gas for the mower. That left me enough for a pop and a bag of chips. By the way!!!!!!!! The bag of chips was full of chips, not air. I got gas at $2.89 per gal. YIPEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that almost leaves me enough for a bottle of the golden nectar(beer).


Yes, to some extent they have, although not as badly as is evident in some parts of the USA. Smaller versions of everything. The oil and road lobbies are strong here and have the ear of the current government, so it's more roads and more consumption for everyone for at least the next three years.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well ethanol-free 91 is running $3.96/gal in the Buffalo suburb (Amherst) where I generally fill up.

...I went to a friend's up in Nanticoke, Ontario the other day, & topped off whilst passing throug Dunnville at $1.33/L, so what's that, $1.33 x 3.785(ish)= $5.03/gal, roundabout....glad I took the Buick...


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Unleaded (87oct) is $2.88 here today. Good thing my tank is 3/4 full of $2.94!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

$3.27 last Thursday, Oct. 9, in Bellingham, WA


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

$2.95 here in NH. Which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> $2.95 here in NH. Which is pretty awesome.


Yeah, pretty awesome indeed! I can't remember when the last time we saw sub-$3 gas around here (save the Indian reservations, but I've yet to meet a car that considers that shit proper fuel)...


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Still anything sub $8 per gallon is a bargain in my book


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

What are we doing using this shit? I mean, I'm no hippy, but we're hooked, man...

...there would be devastating drug habits more affordable, & the dealers of those are probably more honest with their taxes!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

How far do you have to travel on an average day in the UK (magictorch100)


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tag said:


> How far do you have to travel on an average day in the UK (magictorch100)


Hi Tag, thankfully not very far, I work from home most of the time. When I do drive for work I'm probably looking at 150 - 200 miles in a day. If it's any further I'll go by train, benefits of a small country I can more or less go end to end in about 5 hours.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

MagicTorch100 said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > How far do you have to travel on an average day in the UK (magictorch100)
> ...


 What's that, 70-90 kilometers a day when you need to commute? May I ask what you drive?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> $3.52 here......double what it was in 2008


I was a delivery driver in the summer of 2008 when gas prices broke $4 for the first time.
I'm pretty sure I get what you're trying to say because I've seen others say it but the price in the fall of '08 was after the economic collapse when every third person lost their job and demand for gasoline crashed.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm back!!!!!!! Had to have an ice cold golden nectar after hearing how far you drive and the cost of fuel. This question will break my heart, so be gentle. How much us a pint of Guiness in Lancashire? I know were are talking gas here, but Guiness fuels the body and gives me, well you know(-:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

My first car was a very thirsty 84' Jaguar xj6 Van den Plas; prices for the good stuff (pre-ethanol 93 octane) was $1.11 a gallon. Even twin 11 gallon tanks didn't intimidate me like a single 14 does now...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 68325


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> MagicTorch100 said:
> 
> 
> > Tag said:
> ...


Sure, I've a Ford Kuga, 150 - 200 is the round trip.



Tag said:


> I'm back!!!!!!! Had to have an ice cold golden nectar after hearing how far you drive and the cost of fuel. This question will break my heart, so be gentle. How much us a pint of Guiness in Lancashire? I know were are talking gas here, but Guiness fuels the body and gives me, well you know(-:


Hi Tag, pint of Guinness in Lancashire, errm it's going to vary really, £3.50 £4.50, cheaper from the off license. I tend towards the real ale which is closer to the £3.50 mark. Lancaster Bomber is one of the best


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks magictorch100,


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Just dropped to $2.82 yesterday here in N. Alabama


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow, fill up the gas cans


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Thought about filling up the cans on the way to work this morning but didn't have any with me. Hope it doesn't change by afternoon!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Murphy's Law states that if you fill up extra tanks of fuel due to the price, the price at the pump will then fall below the point when you filled the tanks. So, go ahead!

I was reading that the fuel glut might very well cause ol Putin some serious financial troubles. Maybe he will take his war toys back home. The forecast was as low as $2.60 gal. in the article.

$2.85 in my town as of yesterday.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

What's a gallon?

Just kidding, it's $7.55 around here. At least my Honda does 63 MPG :king:


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Yea but the gas in the cans will outlast the droop in prices. Price drops are few and far between. My luck is that it will jump $0.20 or $0.30 before I can get any cans filled.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I think MJ knows more than he is telling, otherwise him and his super dooper back seat driver wouldn't be getting the bike and trailer ready.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

If you guys do go filling cans, don't get the garbage with ethanol; after very short order that shit starts to separate, then you're literally pouring 1/10 the volume in water into your tank. Also, add fuel stabilizers...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

$3.09 here. Was 3.22 earlier in the month. Gas is steadily dropping  Economy folks think it will continue. I'm hearing it is due to a unexpected surplus of gas from fracking.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> $3.09 here. Was 3.22 earlier in the month. Gas is steadily dropping  Economy folks think it will continue. I'm hearing it is due to a unexpected surplus of gas from fracking.


What do ya think is going to miraculously happen to stop THAT trend?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

What do ya think is going to miraculously happen to stop THAT trend?[/quote]
What trend? The fracking trend or the falling gas prices trend?


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Id like to see fuel prices get down to where the fuel companies have to worry about how they spend money and or layoffs. Live more like the rest of us. Ive never heard of layoffs at Exxon. Hearing that "Oil Company X has for the 45th consecutive quarter reported records earnings" gets hard to swallow.


----------

